# any pics of non audi v8 swaps



## Mr Roo (Aug 8, 2006)

I have seen pics of an LT1 in a 5000 that I dont think ran and huge clearance issues. What I saw the guy chopped up the front end pretty good. Are there any pics of a running swap around. I was in the junk yard and thought a 5.0 would fit with an adapter plate.


----------

